# Foundations



## MareMare (Nov 2, 2006)

To all the freelancers out there, I have a question! 

In your makeup kits that you use on clients, I'm sure not all of you carry EVERY single foundation colour that is availible. Are there any of you that just get a few of the colours and just mix them until you get the perfect colour?? if so, which colours do you buy? the lightest, the middle, and darkest shades?​


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 2, 2006)

Mixing is the way to go...when you're starting out, you wan to build up your kit so much...that you'll have eveything you'll ever need....and then you go on your first real shoot or something.  And the photographer is from out of town (out of the country, really) and doesn't know exactly where he is so he can't give you directions and then you end up walking 5 blocks in the wrong direction, only to then realize that you now need to walk 10 blocks the other way......all carrying your kit (for makeup & hair, of course, so it's 1 suitcase, 2 train cases & a giant bag of hair tools).  If it wasn't before, mixing & lightening your kit will become a new priority after that.

I have a palette with every other shade of Studio Tech, but that's my back up for when I don't have time to mix a lot of colors (fashion shows mostly), but when I have more than 15 minutes to do a face, I have 3 palettes of foundations...8 shade in each palette (mine are from the makeup designory, but I believe that RCMA makes really really good ones-once my current ones are gone, I'm going to give it a try)

I also have 5 shades of Face & Body that I carry around in the 1 oz vials that they sell at the Pro Stores-incase I need something a little more sheer.


----------



## heatherbear03 (Mar 7, 2007)

Wonderful information! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jade M (Mar 8, 2007)

I actually don't use MAC foundations in my pro kit (gasp - shocking I know). I have the complete set of 10 Face Atelier Ulta Pro Foundations, and the 0+ and 0-, used to custom blend them as well as the set of 5 sheer ones. I also have the Eve Pearl Foundation Trios (which are a cream foundation) and the Napoleon Perdis Foundation sticks (in shades 2, 3, 4 and Bronze Luminizer) which are more heavy duty.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_I actually don't use MAC foundations in my pro kit (gasp - shocking I know). I have the complete set of 10 Face Atelier Ulta Pro Foundations, and the 0+ and 0-, used to custom blend them as well as the set of 5 sheer ones. I also have the Eve Pearl Foundation Trios (which are a cream foundation) and the Napoleon Perdis Foundation sticks (in shades 2, 3, 4 and Bronze Luminizer) which are more heavy duty._

 
I don't have any MAC in my kit whatsoever, nor do I have any other EL owned line. What little I had once got swapped away for other things. 

I use an assortment of Face Atelier, Temptu, Kett, RCMA, Cinema Secrets, Graftobian, Perdis, to name a few.


----------



## Jade M (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_I don't have any MAC in my kit whatsoever, nor do I have any other EL owned line. What little I had once got swapped away for other things. 

I use an assortment of Face Atelier, Temptu, Kett, RCMA, Cinema Secrets, Graftobian, Perdis, to name a few._

 
Yeah, I know what you mean - most of the EL brands stuff is consumer product anyway, and I feel that the majority of it isn't the most appropriate choice for professional work. I do still use some MAC items, but I have never loved their foundations!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 11, 2007)

I use MUFE and Face Atelier foundations in my kit.


----------

